# CANNA NUTIRENTS(aqua,coco,terra)



## PassionfortheGREEN (Mar 27, 2009)

is anyone else here using canna aqua or any of there other lines?

id love to hear from others what they think of it and what their nut level are during thier grows

i have the nut schedule from canna but i wanna hear from others experiences

i heard it was developed in amsterdam and they developed it to meet specificly for marijuanas needs

its pretty expensive im in canada and its 45$per litler of grow a/b, and flora a/b

cannazyms is 15$ for a quarter litler
rhyzotonic is 25$ for a quart
pk/13 is 20$ for a quart
and canna BOOST is a wopping 45$ a quart


----------



## Bedazzler (Mar 27, 2009)

I've just started using the Canna line of nutes .  I'm doing a reveg with a DWC using Canna Aqua.  When I was using the veg A+B I really liked the fact that the ph stayed real stable around 5.5 to 5.8. My last grow I used Flora Nova by GH and was constantly trying to keep my ph down. I've just switched to Flora A+B yesterday as my plants are just starting to flower and my ph is at 6.3.  
I'm also expermenting with Canna COGR with some clones and at 4 weeks into flowering I think I'm getting some moderate nute burn. I'm now cutting back on the strenght of my solution for them to see if this fixes it.  The clones are pretty short with the tallest about 10" tall.


----------



## Newbud (Mar 27, 2009)

Hello. I'm using canna A&B and now the cannaboost in flower.
Not any experience with anything else but i love it.
Heard mixed results about the cannaboost, some say it not worth £50 but i can tell the difference and only being using it 2 weeks.
A&B is only £12.50 for both not each at my local so no complaints there.
Plants are sssoooooooo green, look lovely.
Easy to mix easy to get correct ph and very rarly have to adjust ph in my tank.
I also have the guide/chart from canna one thing i would say is stick around the halfway mark of what they suggest with A&B.
It say 40ml to 10L but even slowly working my way up i started getting leaf curl at 30ml.
I have finnaly settled at 25ml and think for my plants thats about there limit and they pretty big plants 
Still goin up with cannaboost though with no ill effects, bottle say 20ml to 10L or 40 for extra strengh.
I was bit hesetant to go past 20ml but i'm at 30ml now and as i said they really green.
I actually only noticed just how green they were earlier on when i had one out of veg room in natural light. I was well surprised, proper deep vivid healthy colour.
Have noticed they a little more sensetive to light bleaching on top fan leaves though but thats it.
As for Rhizotonic lads at my local told me not to bother its no where near as good as B.A.C Rootstimulater which is £20 for 60ml bottle BUT you only mix 1ml to 10L so it will last a bit.
O yeah i also used the canna Vega on a mother plant i was looking after and again no problems. She really threw out the cuttings anyway lol.
All the best.

Edit;Sod it a pic or two of the green

View attachment 106635


View attachment 106636


View attachment 106637


----------



## uk420maan (Mar 29, 2009)

PassionfortheGREEN said:
			
		

> is anyone else here using canna aqua or any of there other lines?
> 
> used them all they are good but doseage dosnt ever match what the label says.
> 
> ...



ok your in hydro here is a better cheaper option.

instead of cannazyme use growthmasta microbial-it prevents pythium and also cures its. 1ml per litre preventative dose or 2ml cure dose if plants have pythium-aka root desease.

rhizotonic is very good for explosive root development

pk 13/14 mixed reviews worldwide lasts forever only use 15 ml per 10 litre res and only use it for 7 days in flower so 20$ will last you many grows

i always used boost and always @ 4ml per litre my experience was it develops lower down shaded budsites a little bit more but for the money id not buy it as it didnt reward me with anything worth the extra more id paid out for the nutes btw more and more people are getting into this way of thinking that its just not worth the money imheo.:holysheep:

lastly as an easy to use and probably the least expensive and definately most stable both cf/ph wise i would go for growth technology ionic grow for veg and bloom and boost for flowering nothing else except the microbial.

uk420maan


----------



## uk420maan (Mar 29, 2009)

btw newbud canna boost will not harm your plants its only acts in the uptake of your nutes in a manner of speaking.

get it upped to 4ml per litre ya tite wad.

ps keep your money once youve used it up as it dont cut it for the money.

lol

uk420maan


----------



## Newbud (Mar 29, 2009)

Hello again uk420maan, what booster would you use for flower boost if you were still sticking with canna A&B.
Might swap now but if not will do for next lot and they only bout 5 weeks off goin 12/12. cheers


----------



## Budking (Mar 29, 2009)

i have been using the canna nutes for like two years now and i think there great. some of the things i like are; they buffer to around 6 PH and are very stable, low salt content so the plants are harder to burn.  I was able to give them alot without any problems.  at the peak of flower i was giving them 16ml/gl of everything + booster(the last to pics on the right).  I pulled 21 oz dry weight off of 9 plants, ive been using the drian-to-wast coco line for 2yrs ive noticed that my personal best harvest was when i was using the hole product line including the boost. when i flowered i would start the boost 12ml/gl as soon as i flowered and i noticed much denser nugz.  i am currently running a hydro drip-system using the canna aqua line and so far its going great. here are some pics of plants all grown with canna coco or aqua. the only down side is that they are kind off expensive, i pay $110 for a 1L bottle of Booster but it lasts the whole grow and 21oz is worth it to me


----------



## Rockster (Mar 29, 2009)

Canna make good nutes and I've never had any problems with hydro or soil feeds of theirs but I'd get a cf truncheon rather than go by their feed schedule which is invariably over the top.

@BudKing. Nice pics of your girls there mate.


----------



## Newbud (Mar 29, 2009)

$110 is nearly £77 thats way more than we pay, screw that lol


----------

